# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور سوني اكسبريا زد الترا Sony Xperia Z Ultra

## mohamed73

__                                             * أكبر شاشة فائقة الوضوح (HD) للهواتف الذكية على مستوى العالم*    أول هاتف Android ذكي بشاشة فائقة الوضوح (Full HD) مقاس 6.4 بوصة –  وأول هاتف يجمع بين شاشة TRILUMINOS™‎‎ وتقنية X-Reality للهاتف النقال على  الإطلاق*** – Xperia Z Ultra هو الهاتف الذكي الذي يأخذك إلى أحلامك  الجامحة. ما النتيجة؟ تجربة عرض أثناء التنقل تعمل على تحقيق أقصى استفادة  من كل شيء.  ما الذي يجعل شاشة Xperia Z Ultra الكبيرة فريدة من نوعها؟  تمنحك شاشة TRILUMINOS™‎‎ مقاس 6.4 بوصة والمزودة بتقنية X-Reality  للهاتف النقال ألوان غنية وطبيعية في الصور الأوضح والأدق على الإطلاق –  تحويل كل نقرة إلى تجربة ناجحة.  ***ستتوفر تقنية X-Reality للهاتف النقال لهذا  الجهاز بمجرد توفر الترقية القادمة للبرامج للإنزال عبر الأثير. وستبذل  Sony Mobile الجهود المعقولة لتوفير هذه البرامج للمستخدمين النهائيين في  الأسبوع الذي يبدأ بيوم 9 سبتمبر 2013 أو في أقرب وقت ممكن بعد ذلك. ويتم  طرح تحديثات البرامج في أوقات مختلفة حسب المشغل والبلد. يرجى التحقق من  إصدار البرامج على جهازك، حيث قد يتوفر لديك بالفعل أحدث البرامج، بناءً  على تاريخ الشراء.     *  أرفع وأخف وزنًا ومقاوم للماء***    يتميز هذا الهاتف عالي الجودة ذو الشاشة الكبيرة بتصميم رفيع وخفيف  الوزن وأنيق على نحو ملحوظ، وذلك بفضل السُمك البالغ 6.5 ملم والسطح  الزجاجي شديد اللمعان والوزن البالغ 212 جرامًا. *  الهاتف الذكي الوحيد المقام للماء ذو الشاشة الكبيرة***    مقاوم للماء** والغبار ومزود بزجاج شديد التحمل مغطى بطبقة مقاومة للكسر، فهاتف Android الذكي هذا أكثر صلابة مما يبدو عليه.  **امتثالاً للمواصفتين IP55 وIP58، يعد هاتف Xperia Z Ultra محميًا من دخول  الغبار، إلى جانب كونه مقاومًا للماء. شريطة أن تكون جميع المنافذ  والأغطية محكمة الإغلاق، فإن الهاتف (i) يكون محميًا من رذاذ الماء غير  المندفع والمتطاير من كل اتجاه، بما يتوافق مع المعيار IP55؛ و/أو (ii)  يمكنه أن يبقى تحت عمق 1.50 متر في الماء العذب لمدة تصل إلى 30 دقيقة بما  يتوافق مع معيار IP58.

----------

